
How to install Big Sur to Mac Mini Late 2012 and other Catalina-capable machines - aspenmayer
https://medium.com/@andv/how-to-install-big-sur-to-mac-mini-late-2012-9d674b563174
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.vn/HNc2B](https://archive.vn/HNc2B)

[https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/archive.vn/s5o9/archive.vn...](https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/archive.vn/s5o9/archive.vn/index.html)

